# R.I.P Deigo :(



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

ARGHH,I checked in on him Saterday just to make sure my mom was doing water changes and he was allright. Everything was perfectly fine then I came home on Sunday to find him dead.  He was just fine when I left him on Friday and went to my aunts...I guess I should have stayed home with him... I'm not sure what happened...R.I.P Deigo...I'm sorry...You will be greatly missed <3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so so sorry!  R.I.P. Diego


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, he had a good home. =[


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you all. I really miss the little guy...he was such a fighter


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

It's crazy how attached you can get to a pet. They are all like my family.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

